# Avellos Rise of the Eagle Session 08



## Dumok (Jul 9, 2012)

Avellos: Rise of the eagle Session 08
Report Written by Artemis Claiger:

"The Judgement of Black Rock"
(Gaumata's Vision part 2)
Spring 37-38 4097

Squad members:
Squire Aristide- Human (Marcusan) Ranger
Initiate Artemis Claiger- Human (Marcusan) Sword Sorcerer
Squire Gale Silvers: Human (Mestizo) Paladin of Mormuna
Initiate Ilya Wormwood: Human (Marcusan) Wizard
Conscript Moguru the Violent: Hobgoblin Warrior/Mercenary
Adept Lome Stone: Dwarven Priest of Kormujin
Ovate Jose: Harvester Druid

As the party members regrouped in the center of down to discuss what they had learned and where they would go next, Artemis received a message from Dean Bruckheimer to gather all the town citizens in the center of town and disarm them. The group proceeded with their task quickly and soon after the Dean arrived via teleportation and brought with him a substantial amount of support via a "portable hole"; which included: 
    The Aristocrat Elian Ever-wise, a Dargonathian nobleman, who had planted the flag of the new Avellosian republic, claiming the village under his juristiction. And two Dean-Level Sorcerers
    High ranking Clerics of Avora (Goddess of ethical commerce, whose cult Feithal once belonged) and Deldane (Elvish goddess of the Wild and Fertility). and half dozen lesser priests/priestess' each.
    Graduate Kirrin Alfs-Dotter and her student Senior Dormog the Sunderer.
    2 dozen Soldiers of the Nuln Militia
    1/2 dozen Wizards of the Questors sect.

After a brief conversation with the Dean, the group deduced where the children had likely gone and headed after them. With Aristide's tracking skills, the group stumbled upon a sextet of children on a fifteen foot rock, attacking them with slings. The group dispatched them and continued on, further tracking more children.

They then continued on to a barn out to the west of town where they stumbled across the sixteen year old boy, Josah Strong-Spear, Feithal's son Varlas, and around a dozen more of the evil children. Some of the spears the children held were enchanted with magic of varying degree, and after a bit of a skirmish, the group dispatched their enemies and tied up Varlas and Josah. As they finished up, the party's druid companion, Jose, suddenly arrived at the barn. With him present, they then proceeded to search for any magic or evil energy within the barn while Aristide searched for more tracks outside. The group discovered a small trapdoor in a corner of the bar with a trio of bags that Artemis retrieved to return to the Dean. Aristide discovered some scraping marks by the flowing water, which they believed to be boats being pushed into the river.

        The group returned to town, dropping Varlas and Josah off within the confines and quickly catching up with the Dean. He said to continue with the search, given that they had only dispatched about a third of the children that they knew were evil. So they went out west to investigate the lake where they searched thoroughly for magic, poison, evil and undead.

        They found a tree that was exhibiting magical energy and when Jose attempted to heal the tree, it resulted in an unexpected effect. Upon further investigation, the group learned that the tree was influenced by necromantic and conjuration magic. Jose used his empathy to communicate with a nearby frog and asked it to investigate the roots of the tree that had been within the water to seek out some danger and everything seemed fine, so Artemis took off his armor and jumped in. Within the water, at the base of the tree's roots, was a skeleton in the mud. Artemis resurfaced to inform the group and Moguru joined him to recover the body and bring it to the surface.

        Artemis summoned a magical floating disc and placed the body atop it, choosing to return the body to town with Moguru by his side. As they traveled, Jose decided that the correct thing to do was to destroy the tree by burning it down, as it was an abomination of nature. However, before he could do anything, the tree vanished. When Artemis arrived back in town with Moguru with the body, Feithal recognized the body and the pressure of the circumstances forced him to confess everything. After all the information was revealed, Feithal was sentenced to death. The group reconnected in the town with Artemis and Moguru, deciding their next move. They knew they had to find the rest of the kids, which would be their next step.


----------

